# Welche Rahmengröße bei Pfadfinder?



## MB-Locke (20. Februar 2005)

Hallo Bergwerk-Gemeinde,

möchte nun endlich auch einer von euch werden... am besten mit nem Pfadi!

Da ich keinen Händler in der Nähe hab u. ja jetzt Direktvertrieb bei Bergwerk Einzug gehalten hat ist das mit ner Probefahrt etwas schwierig  

Ich bin 181 cm u. hab ne Schrittlänge von 88,5cm. Bin also irgenwo zwischen Größe M od. L, oder irre ich da?!  Als Gabel hab ich ne Minute I, so wg. der Einbauhöhe und so... 

Könnte mir von Euch vielleicht jemand ne Entscheidungshilfe geben bzw. mal so einen Erfahrungsbericht posten?   Der Einsatzbereich ist entsprechend so nem Pfadfinder...  Trails, anspruchsvolle Touren u. vielleicht mal nen Ausflug in den Park (mal sehen).

Vielen Dank schon mal u. lasst was hören Leute!

Gunnar


----------



## Nomercy (20. Februar 2005)

Hallo Locke!
Nur mal zur Rahmengröße: Ohne Wenn und Aber: L
Willkomen im Club.

Gruß, Nomercy

P.S.: Vergleich mal die Geometrie mit anderen Enduro-Rahmen: das Pfadfinder hat ein ausgesprochen kurzes Oberrohr, das stört einige bei der ersten Probefahrt. Ein wenig Abhilfe verschafft eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze und ein entsprechender Vorbau. Deswegen halte ich "M" definitiv zu klein für Dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Locke (20. Februar 2005)

Hey Nomercy,
danke erst mal für die schnelle Antwort! So ähnlich hab ich ja auch gedacht u. glaube es kommt mir so ziemlich entgegen. 
Ich bin vom ersten Anblick an begeistert von dem Teil u. hoffe, dass es sich auch so ge** fährt wie es aussieht. Parts hab ich alle schon zusammen, fehlt nur noch der Rahmen dazu...  
Bekommt man eigentlich bei Bergwerk direkt noch welche (ist ja gerade etwas schwierige Situation  ) oder soll ichs besser über irgendwelche Online-Shops versuchen? 

Grüße, Gunnar


----------



## Nomercy (20. Februar 2005)

Soweit ich weiß vertreibt ja Bergwerk sowohl seine Komplettbikes als auch seine Rahmen direkt. Das müsste also gehen. Ansonsten versuchs mal bei Charly's Bikepoint in Oberau. Leider ist aus meinem Pfadfinderprojekt aufgrund der "schwierigen Lage" nach Monaten des Bangen's nichts geworden. Aber der Pfadfinder ist einer der g**lsten Rahmen überhaupt. Übermorgen hole ich mein Nic*lai Helius FR mit allerleckerster Ausstattung ab. Gedauert hats ab Bestellung: 10 Tage. Das tröstet ein wenig. 
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## MB-Locke (20. Februar 2005)

Hi noch mal,

danke für den Tipp mit dem Charly´s Bike Point! Ich kenn den Laden, denn da hab ich schon mal was bestellt u.war ein super netter Kontakt...

Schade dass das mit deinem Pfadi nix geworden ist... ich werds mal versuchen u. hab auch noch ein bissel "Wartezeit" bis ich den Rest der Kohle zusammenhabe   Hoffe sehr, dass es bald ne Entscheidung bzgl. Bergwerk gibt... 

Danke nochmal u. schönen Gruß,

Gunnar

PS: Gratulation zu deinem Bike. Ist bestimmt was tolles geworden u. Bilder gibts ja dann bestimmt auch bald... Hab das alles in den anderen Freds hier mitbekommen.


----------



## wondermike (20. Februar 2005)

Ich bin 1,82 groß und habe ein Pfadfinder in L. Das passt. Die Minute 1 passt prima zum Bike und funktioniert sehr gut. Wenn's etwas kerniger sein soll wären noch eine Nixon oder Pike in Erwägung zu ziehen. Eine Fox Talas wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht. Das Bike hat einen riesigen Einsatzbereich. Du kannst damit wirklich alles fahren - außer vielleicht CC-Rennen.   

Durch die Geometrieverstellung kannst Du das Bike auch während der Tour in einer Minute vom Tourer zur Abfahrtswaffe umbauen. Ich war bis jetzt zwar noch nicht im Bikepark, aber das steht dieses Jahr auch mal an. Bin sicher, dass das Pfadi da auch eine gute Figur macht.


----------



## XC_Freund (21. Februar 2005)

Ich bin etwas kleiner (1,74m) und habe eine Schrittlänge von 78cm. Der M Rahmen ist da doch schon bedenklich in der Nähe der Familienjuwelen. Hätte vielleicht doch eher S nehmen sollen. Ich habe ein Pike im Rahmen. Ein 12/13cm Gabel baut sicher etwas niedriger und gibt dann etwas Luft. Leider kann ich mein Bike derzeit noch nicht komplettieren. Ist ein Problem der Pike mit der tune King MK. Soll aber in Kürze (wie ich doch im Dezember versprochen bekam) gelöst werden.


----------



## joob45 (21. Februar 2005)

mit L bist du besser beraten. natürlich kannst du auch einen m nehmen mit ner gekröpften sattelstütze und nem langen vorbau. das pfadfinder baut sehr hoch auf was den abstand zu deinen empfindlichsten weichteilen sehr gering ausfallen läßt. bei L wird die sache noch dichter-aber du sollst ja auf dem sattel sitzen und nicht auf dem rohr


----------



## XC_Freund (21. Februar 2005)

Schon korrekt, aber leider steige ich zuweilen ungeplant ab und ausgerechnet dann ist der Boden fast immer nicht topfeben. Vor allem mit dem Pfadi sucht man gerade solche Verhältnisse (habe ich jedenfalls vor).


----------



## franks (22. Februar 2005)

Bin 1,85 mit Schrittlänge 85cm und werd mir ein Pfadfinder in M holen. War das die letzten Wochen in Pforzheim probefahren und muss sagen dass mir das einfach zu knapp "untenrum" war  
Das m is super handlich, wenndu den Sitz hochstellst hockst du ned wien affe am schleifstein und ich muss sagen auf L würd ich nicht gehn


----------



## MB-Locke (22. Februar 2005)

Hi Leutz,

vielen vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Posts   Habe gar nicht gewusst, dass es so viele Pfadis gibt   So wie es aussieht, komme ich fast nicht daran vorbei, selbst mal Probe zu fahrn... muss wohl überlegt sein bei diesem Preis   Wie siehts eigentlich jetzt aus mit BW? Irgendwelche neuen Erkenntnisse? Hoffentlich gehts weiter.

Ach ja, eins noch... finde nirgends was zur Farbe. Da sind wohl die auf der HP, aber es soll ja mehr Auswahl geben?!

Danke u. Happy Trails,

Gunnar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (22. Februar 2005)

Ist schon wahr, zwischen Oberrohr und Familienjuwelen bleibt bei Größe L nicht mehr so vile Platz. ABer das war bei mir noch nie ein Problem, auch bei Notabstiegen ging es immer ohne Quetschungen ab.


----------



## franks (22. Februar 2005)

Is halt die frage was du mit dem Bike machen willst. Grundsätzlich kannst du damit ja touren fahren aber in nem Bikepark lässts dich auch nicht im Stich. Ich will damit halt downhill und dirt fahren und dafür is mir L zu groß...
wobei, ich bin noch nie auf nem aufgebauten L Rahmen gesessen. Kann mir da jemand bisschen mehr drüber erzählen? Sollte halt handlich sein :>

mfg frank


----------



## wondermike (22. Februar 2005)

Das Pfadfinder ist keine Bike für DH und Dirt. Es ist ein Enduro, d.h. ein Tourer, der auch härtere Abfahrten mitmacht. Das Bike ist sehr laufruhig, aber eben nicht das wendigste. Das wird sicher auch mit dem kleineren Rahmen nicht so viel anders sein. Große Sprünge würde ich damit auch nicht unbedingt machen wollen.


----------



## XC_Freund (22. Februar 2005)

Ja klar ist es ein Enduro, aber große und kleine Sprünge, schweres und leichtes Gelände sind halt mal alles subjektive Einschätzungen genauso wie der Fahrer sein Gewicht beurteilt. Für mich 1,74m und 63kg ist es natürlich die Spassmaschiene fürs Grobe.


----------



## franks (22. Februar 2005)

Also als ich das bike testgefahren hab bin ich damit sehr gut klargekommen, bei allem was ich gemacht hab, vom wheelee uebern backhop bis hin zu sprüngen über ne Parkbank, es is dafür nicht zu schwer aber bietet trotzdem genug federweg, downhill konnt ich nicht testen, stell ich mir aber auch unproblematisch vor. Warum schließt du solche sachen mit dem Pfadi so kategorisch aus? Mit einem dieser "freeride" bikes möcht ich dich mal nen sprung machen sehn aus eigener Kraft (lupf mal 18Kilo). Und nen Dirt bike macht bergab kein Spaß, deshalb find ich is das pfadfinder die ideale Mischung.


----------

